
Davy Crockett (nuclear device) - mojoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davy_Crockett_(nuclear_device)
======
mojoe
I was reading about the Massive Ordnance Air Blast
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GBU-43/B_Massive_Ordnance_Air_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GBU-43/B_Massive_Ordnance_Air_Blast))
that was used in Afghanistan yesterday, and remembered that lots of tactical
nukes were developed during the cold war. The Davy Crockett was a nuclear gun
that could fire a warhead with about the same yield as a MOAB. They
manufactured about 2100 of these guns in the late 50s. It was a crazy time.

